# what is gentoo-sources

## Kartoffel

I unmerged my old linux sources and emerged and compilled gentoo-sources.  But what I want to know is exactly what patches are in this kernel.  all I see from the ebuild is that it is 2.4.18 with some gentoo patch applied.  

Anyone know what base kernel I am using? 2.4.19-pre?? ?  uname doesn't tell me.  I am having problems with another program and I need to know exactly what kernel version I'm running to clear things up.

Thanks,

Jeff

----------

## plem

You may be able to find out by going into /usr/src/linux and looking at the Makefile.  That may tell you, then again it may not.    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Malakin

If you take a look at the top of the /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.4.19.ebuild you'll see it's commented, as are most of them. Most ebuilds have changelog files in the directory also.

I have no idea if this is correct but this is what the comment in gentoo-sources-2.4.19.ebuild says:

 *Quote:*   

> # INCLUDED:
> 
> #   2.4.16, plus:
> 
> #   2.4.17-pre4 (aka "2.4.16-pre4") openmosix

 

I ended up using 2.4.19-pre7 and the preempt patch instead.

----------

